# Peeps the spoiled pigeon!



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Just an update! 7 month old Peeper.

>> View My Video <<

She always wants to get in the shower with me...so after I just turn the faucet on and she hops right in! She even lets me wrap her up in a little hand towel and lets me carry her around, and falls asleep


----------



## Sparrow Luau (Apr 24, 2010)

That's so cute!


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty amazing if I say so myself!


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

She's so adorable!


----------



## RMckin5324 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think this video is just adorable. Made me & my son smile, thank you.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Loved that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

lol, she thinks she is a duck


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

She actually fell asleep for a second in the video :}~ she's such a silly goose.


----------

